# non typical elk



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

check out this cool elk plaque i just finished up


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

that is extremely cool! and sharp mounting as well. where was it taken?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Neil.....it was shot in Colorado


----------

